# Tiny white worms on a glass in my fry tank?! Should I be concerned?



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

*Detritus Worms *are not harmful. is that what you got? ... http://www.fish-as-pets.com/2007/11/planaria-detritus-internet-answers.html


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

shrimpo said:


> *Detritus Worms *are not harmful. is that what you got? ... http://www.fish-as-pets.com/2007/11/planaria-detritus-internet-answers.html


Thanks for reply.  
They do not look like that, they very small and pure white color, but it must be them because I can not find anything else to match them. I don't see any of them in the gravel but only on my glass. 

I will try to get a picture of them but I doubt it will come out my camera is not very good. 

Thanks again.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

probably nematodes of some sort.. I had an infestation when I first starting out. They hitched a ride in the driftwood. They came out by the thousands later in the day.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

mistergreen said:


> probably nematodes of some sort.. I had an infestation when I first starting out. They hitched a ride in the driftwood. They came out by the thousands later in the day.


Thanks mistergreen  

The tank has been running for quiet some time at least 2 months. My only concern is my tiny CPD fry, they almost a week old now. I just need them to grow so I can move them.
I guess I need to cut down on feeding. 
How many times a day should I feed my fry anyway? I don't want to overfeed and underfeed them...


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

you should feed the fries frequently. You can feed live foods like infusoria & daphnia. that'll cut down on the worms feeding those.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Sure it's not planaria? Also called flatworms? Those are extremely common. Harmless, too.


----------



## VisionQuest28 (Apr 18, 2007)

like i said in another thread Funky...you're feeding the food in that tank along with trying to feed the fry. I dont have an answer to what they are, but i bet they are harmless and more than likely tasty to the fry...


----------



## Wwheeler1111 (May 25, 2021)

Is this what they look like? I'm trying


----------

